# Second Skin Damplifier pro, spectrum & spectrum sludge



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well... in the past couple weeks I have had the chance to use all three of these products.

I ordered the spectrum sludge a few weeks ago and won the Damplifier Pro here on a DIYMA give away

*Spectrum sludge*
The sludge is simply the regular spectrum with an additive to make it very, very, very thick... did I say very....... even trying to mix in all the additive can become difficult.... a paint stir stick will probably not be strong enough

*Pros*
1. This stuff is pretty easy to use overall
2. hardens nicely and become pretty solid
3. fairly easy to apply
4. Any amateur like me can use it
5. You only need one layer of it.... it goes on thick
5. can reach into odd places where might be hard to apply mat
6. Comes off your hands really easy once it dries a little
*
cons*
1. it is very thick..
2. can be a little hard to apply smoothly
3. probably not best to use as "finish coat" - more like first coat of stucco
4. might be easier to work with something solid rather than paint brush

I really like the stuff and it works well, but I was applying it over some mat and was trying to get more of a finished look, first time using it and not I have learned.

it is nice stuff and do not hesitate to use......

*Spectrum*

Same basic thing as the sludge, just goes on thinner and smoother
*Pros*
1. easy to apply - just paint it on
2. goes on smooth and even
3. dries pretty quickly, so can apply second coat
4. nice look to it
5. easy to apply in odd locations
6. looks nice and smooth

*cons*
1. can take several coats if you need it thick - then use sludge
2. can be messy - like paint
3. not sure what I else.... I liked them both, just thought the sludge was a little thick


*Damplifier pro*

Again, I got this free, but I would like to think I would be fair either way

Let me say I have only used 3 other types of mat - some ed v1, dynamat O/S asphalt and raammat bxt-extra gooey

I have to say of all of those this one was the best by far. really thick, easy to apply and work with, still cut nicely

I applied 4 or 5 sheets to a fairly flat panel in the back of my car.....

*Pros*
1. easy to use
2. Sticks well
3. Cuts clean and easy
4. didn't come off on my hands 
5. very thick
6. come in precut sheets rather than roll, which makes it easier to work with and use

*cons*
1. not really any I saw as far as mat goes - everyone said where gloves because of foil layer, but was careful and got no cuts at all

Raammat was my second favorite and other than being thinner and gooey it was really good also - remember, I bought the extra gooey b-stock

*I would say this without a doubt.... I will be buying more Second Skin products and if I need mat, no doubt damplifier pro will be at the top of my list. I cannot express how much I liked it*


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

If you did any of the work this weekend, then you sure picked a really hot weekend to do this! It was well over 100 in some areas - like Chino (where I went to attend a birthday party).


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Beau... 3 days worth of work standing in the sun most of the day... though Circa40 (vin) did most of the work... but it looks and sounds good... now I need someone to help me tune


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Im in need of some damping products, so glad to hear you like the second skin products.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Beau... 3 days worth of work standing in the sun most of the day...


Not much shade under a palm tree, huh! 

Nice review though, I'm doing some final touches on my doors as well.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL - not a ton, but that's ok not very much humidity like some states



Ziggy said:


> Not much shade under a palm tree, huh!
> 
> Nice review though, I'm doing some final touches on my doors as well.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

just a quick update- kind of

I used some spray bed liner this week, it has some similarities in that it is a rubberized coating. I used it on my amp rack hoping to get a nice, even textured finish. it didn't really work as well as I hoped.

My conclusions

in hindsight I should have just used some SS spectrum - would have come out cleaner and smoother....

and really the biggest reason is that the spray stuff has a seriously high water content.... so high that as I touch tested as during the drying process it came to the point where the rubber no longer came off on my finer, but there was tons of water coming off it. 

in order to dry it faster I took a towel and and a roller..layed the towel down and started rolling over it.

in conclusion the spray is not bad, but not a good value for the money and I should have just used SS spectrum.

Ant, if you are reading this a question - if I have a bucket of spectrum and only add a little of the sludge additive does it just come out less thick? or does it come out in uneven thickness?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

fredridge said:


> Ant, if you are reading this a question - if I have a bucket of spectrum and only add a little of the sludge additive does it just come out less thick? or does it come out in uneven thickness?




You can add as much activator to the Spectrum as you like.

Actually, there is already some activator in the spectrum. Without it, Spectrum is much less viscous.



Add a small bit at a time to get it to the right thickness.

You can actually turn Sludge in to a very hard putty if you add enough avtivator to it..



Hope that helps

ANT
www.damplifier.com


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks... that is exactly what I was wondering......if I would have know that I would have made mine less thick and loved it much more



Second Skin Rep said:


> You can add as much activator to the Spectrum as you like.
> 
> Actually, there is already some activator in the spectrum. Without it, Spectrum is much less viscous.
> 
> ...


----------

